# Grizzly G8689 or LMS 3990 HiTorque? Thoughts?



## ARC-170 (Dec 24, 2018)

I have bought an LMS 3990 mill, however I have an opportunity to buy a Grizzly G8689 for a really good price (they about $880 delivered new). It has no tooling. I paid $800 for the LMS with tooling (including a rotary table, vise and a few other goodies, which I would keep). The Grizzly is listed for $400 and has been languishing for about a month. It's close enough to go look at and then go home and think about it. I figure I could sell the LMS and have plenty left over for tooling.

Differences:
LMS: no tilt (not a big deal)
LMS: slightly more table travel
LMS: slightly bigger table
LMS: more head travel (10.6" vs 7.5")
Taper: LMS: R8, Grizzly MT#3 (not sure which is "better")

Thought I'd see what you all thought before I made a possibly rash decision. The LMS looks better on paper, but the differences are slight and the price is not.

Here's the ad:
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/for/d/palmdale-milling-machine/6761024046.html


----------



## hman (Dec 24, 2018)

The price of the Grizzle is indeed attractive.  But the seller probably bought it when the price was around $500 or $550, so you might be able to wangle the price down a bit.

That said, if it were up to me, I'd strongly prefer the LMS.  You generally get what you pay for.  
(1) You mention the LMS's no tilt column and say it's no big deal.  I'd consider it a strong advantage.  The tilting column on the basic X2 mill is a bone of contention and often discussed on various forums (I used to be on the Yahoo group).  The solid column on the LMS is much stiffer.
(2) When I bought my mini mill several years ago, the two choices were Harbor Freight's 44991, with an R8 taper and the G8689.  Identical otherwise (OK, different colors).  I held my nose and bought the HF, just on the basis of it having R8, which is pretty much the industry standard.  If you ever went to a larger mill, you'd have to say goodbye to all your MT3 tooling (unless you could use something like the chuck on a lathe).
(3) Your LMS has a nice air spring counterweight for the head, as well as longer travel (as you'd noted).  The Grizzle has the earlier coiled spring knee.  I've converted my HF with an LMS air spring kit (which also gives the added head travel).  It's MUCH nicer!
(4) Your LMS uses a belt drive, while the Griz uses plastic gears.  The gears are noisier, and if any of the internal 2-speed gears break, it's a whole bunch of fun to disassemble the head to replace them.  I've converted my HF to belt drive. 

I do understand your hoping to get some tooling $$ by selling the LMS, and can sympathize with your dilemma.  What I've stated above is just my own opinion, and YMMV.

PS - Grizzly now sells an R8 mini-mill, the G0781.  It doesn't have a solid column, belt drive or an air spring counterweight, but it's an improvement on the G8689.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 24, 2018)

I have a LMS 3960.  Same as the 3990 except it had a spring to hod the head up(since then, I converted to a much better counter weight system).   The no tilt column on the LMS has 20% more iron, which means it is more rigid.  The bigger table is nice.  I will tell you right now, you will really appreciate that extra 3" of head travel(that is a biggy). R8 seems to be more common and from what I hear no problems compared to the MT.   Last of all, you paid $800 for a machine with tooling.  The LMS 3990 will set you back by itself $1200 if you bought it new.  My friend, you got a good deal. Personally. I'd forget the Grizzly and start making chips.


----------

